# Lic policies can continue even after becoming an NRI



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

I found the following information useful. Hope other members can use this info too.

Life insurance policies taken as a resident in India can continue in Indian currency even after moving abroad and becoming an NRI. However you need to keep your lic branch informed of your new address and status.
Lic has a questionnaire for this purpose that needs to be filled in.
The premiums can continue to be paid from the Indian account in rupees after migrating.


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice to know info. Thanks!

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## kanmaj10 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ausmaan said:


> I found the following information useful. Hope other members can use this info too.
> 
> Life insurance policies taken as a resident in India can continue in Indian currency even after moving abroad and becoming an NRI. However you need to keep your lic branch informed of your new address and status.
> Lic has a questionnaire for this purpose that needs to be filled in.
> The premiums can continue to be paid from the Indian account in rupees after migrating.


In addition, any life insurance policies taken in India is valid in case of death of the applicant anywhere in the world.


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ausmaan said:


> I found the following information useful. Hope other members can use this info too.
> 
> Life insurance policies taken as a resident in India can continue in Indian currency even after moving abroad and becoming an NRI. However you need to keep your lic branch informed of your new address and status.
> Lic has a questionnaire for this purpose that needs to be filled in.
> The premiums can continue to be paid from the Indian account in rupees after migrating.


Thanks Ausmaan, Good info to know. 

I have 2 LIC policies, 1 ICICI Pru Policy, 1 PPF in my name, 1 PPF in wife's name.


----------

